# Please help me identify this crypt



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

I bought this in a local fish shop and neither myself nor the owner have the slightest idea as to what it is.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is hard to tell, but it might be C. pontederiifolia or C. moehlmannii


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Thanks!

I am leaning towards C. pontederiifolia between the two.

Can we get a second opinion please?


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Does the bottom of the leaf have any pink colour on it? Don't know if C. moehlmannii does or not but pontederiifolia should even if grown in low light


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Pontederiifolia may or may not have pink colouration on the underside.

Moehlmannii does not have pink undersides. As always, the flower is the best way to tell.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

